# haunt on windy hill 2010 thread



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

*haunt on windy hill 2010 summary, photos*

So, the 2010 haunt went really well. I spent quite a bit of time the whole month of October getting stuff out and set up and did not have an overwhelming amount of stuff to do Saturday and Sunday. I made a last minute prop, a self-rocking chair that went pretty well except about halfway through the night I think someone sat in it and broke the motor mount. We had a 5 year record number of ToTers, 300 including the last car-full that came by at 9 which were all asleep, but they DID get bags, so they count (Right?) Last year was about 180 iirc, year before that about 260. I was really worried too, because the local churches did trick-or-trunk on Saturday and we actually got about 30 trick or treaters on Saturday after that was over, at first I wrote it off as uninformed parents taking their kids out in a panic when they saw all the ToTers downtown, but as the tweenagers started to come out on their own, I started to inform them that I would be handing out candy on Halloween, and suggested they come back to see the yard with all the bells and whistles. At first there was a very steady, but very low volume of kids, from about six until seven, and then from seven to eight there was a pretty steady medium volume of kids and we even had some coming until the 8:30 mark. Aside from the rocking chair, the other new prop was the zombie grave escape which people seemed to like but I didn't seem to get the screams out of it I expected to. (I rarely get screams anyway...) The only other prop malfunction was no sound from the speakers in my MIB - not sure why yet, this was a new set for this year from the goodwill... larger, louder, but maybe not as robust. Other than that the only other real problem I had was that my props were too quiet... you really had to pause and listen to be able to hear them. The new walk-through (out and back) on the side of the garage was a big hit, and it was a bit more of a psyche-out to actually go back there vs. how scary the props really were. I had some great help this year too, my Niece Jessica was my witch shop witch who did a fantastic job all evening, and we started a new no-costume policy this year, no costume, you must wear the mask of shame (super lame witch mask from dollar store) and sing and dance the "I'm a little tea-pot" song (I think I read this idea here on the forum?) Anyway, it was big laugh each time we got kids to do it, and even an adult at one point. Better yet, I've got it on film and will have to see how it turned out and add it to the haunt video. After taking pictures and some more video I put away the stuff that couldn't be out in the rain or could "walk away" easy and just put it in the garage and shut the door. I did not dress up this year, I just wanted to be able to hang out and relax, take some video, people watch, chat with friends, etc and it's not possible to do w/ the jack skellington mask on, plus I really, really, really didn't want to wear the dress shoes.

so, overall - huge success, fantastic weather, record ToTers, couldn't ask for more.

oh, other addition this year (not really major...) was two 60w red fluorescent "energy saver" party lights in the garage to replace the two 25w incandescent part lights... on the plus side, a lot more red light in the garage, I liked the results. On the down side, it sorta washed out a lot of the black-light going to the witch potions from the 18" single tube suspended on a board via cantilever on the top (Front) of the opened garage door. Maybe a led uv spot next year? Hmm...

here's a slide show of the photos:

Halloween2010 :: HauntOnWindyHill2010 slideshow by vw_nick - Photobucket

and here's a link to the photobucket album:

Halloween2010 pictures by vw_nick - Photobucket


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

dang, links to anything on photobucket just plain suck. I won't post all 40 pics, but here's some highlights


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

What a great set-up! Your garage looked awesome, as did everything else. Looks like you have big chunk of property to work with! I'm envious. Really nice job!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Thank you for posting some pics here, great pics! (I avoid photobucket like the plague.) Looks really good.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great looking display!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice Nick.............


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice job!!!


----------

